
Reverse-engineered a $500M Artificial Intelligence company in one week - ghostpirate
https://blog.ai-academy.com/i-reverse-engineered-a-500m-artificial-intelligence-company-in-one-week-heres-the-full-story-d067cef99e1c#.usxfzm67c
======
nurettin
The article employs no reverse-engineering techniques and AI is only mentioned
in the title. Reverse eng. would require at least a minimum comparison between
your output and that of the target API.

He took some csv data, drew some plots and grouped plots together using
k-means.

